# PVC MC Cable



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

330.12 Uses Not Permitted. Type MC cable shall not be 
used where exposed to the following destructive corrosive 
conditions, unless the metallic sheath is suitable for the con- 
ditions or is protected by material suitable for the conditions: 
(1) Where subject to physical damage 
(2) Direct burial in the earth 
(3) In concrete 
FPN to (3): MC cable that is identiﬁed for direct burial appli- 
cations is suitable for installation in concrete. 
(4) Where subject to cinder ﬁlls, strong chlorides, caustic 
alkalis, or vapors of chlorine or of hydrochloric acids


----------



## plc noob (Jun 9, 2009)

But can it be strapped to the wall?

Or does it need cable tray?

this is pvc coated,chem resistant and uv resistant.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

What does your boss say?


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

If the cable is not subject to physical damage where you plan to install it, yes it can be strapped to the wall.
330.10(4) permits it to be installed EXPOSED.


----------



## plc noob (Jun 9, 2009)

It is in a locked utility room with nothing stored on that wall and a main beam is in front of it. 

Is there a height requirement for the horizontal run strapped to the wall?

Total length will only be about 15 feet.

Any special requirement of the strapping lengths/spacing?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

take a look at article 330.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

yeah plc noob you can run it to the wall, tie wrap it to another conduit, put it in a cable tray, you can even run conduit up the wall and drop the mc down in to it. no problem. just make it look good.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

And you don't even need to use an anti-short!


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

oh, and use the anti-short


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you sure it is not type AC cable? It is more common in industrial environments.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

> tie wrap it to another conduit,


You can't use a conduit as support for a cable except under certain circumstances, see 300.11(B).

Chris


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

raider1 said:


> You can't use a conduit as support for a cable except under certain circumstances, see 300.11(B).
> 
> Chris


i have and it has passed inspection plenty of times


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

sparkyboys said:


> i have and it has passed inspection plenty of times


You just keep telling yourself that.:laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> i have and it has passed inspection plenty of times


Oh so this makes it legal?
Didn't know that your hack work would over ride the code - Must be tough to have that much weight on your shoulders


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> i have and it has passed inspection plenty of times


So what? That doesn't mean it's NEC compliant. Just because something passes doesn't mean it's correct. Inspectors are people too, they do miss things from time to time.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> So what? That doesn't mean it's NEC compliant. Just because something passes doesn't mean it's correct. Inspectors are people too, they do miss things from time to time.


exactly. its all in how its done. if its seeable,then they will catch it. if not, then on with the rest of the job


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I working on not missing things :detective:

A slow economy has helped me with this, as I have more time to do my job now. Some jobs the longer I'm there the more nervous the contractor gets


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> I working on not missing things :detective:


good. but every inspector misses things, not saying you are not good at what you do, but only the obvious things are caught

and that is another reason why i stay calm


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> exactly. its all in how its done. if its seeable,then they will catch it. if not, then on with the rest of the job


Keep in mind that whether or not the inspector catches a violation does not relieve the electrical contractor, and ultimately the electrician, of the legal responsibility to install the wiring to code.

Chris


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

or you can install to code and the inspector can stay as long as he likes


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

raider1 said:


> Keep in mind that whether or not the inspector catches a violation does not relieve the electrical contractor, and ultimately the electrician, of the legal responsibility to install the wiring to code.
> 
> Chris


Ah what the hell, he probably works for somebody so who cares right?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

If you're talking about teck cable, just keep in mind that you need teck connectors for it  




























Cutaway view of a teck connector.










EDIT: I don't know the rules down there in the US, so I can't say with any certainty. But up here I use it quite frequently, I just finished a job with runs of 4/350mcm (copper) teck to feed some chillers. The runs went from the vault, through block walls, core drilled holes in the concrete, on strut racks using strut clamps, to the chillers. The big downside after you've got all the racks built is feeding it and musslleing it into place (at least with around 250 feet of 4/350mcm).


----------



## plc noob (Jun 9, 2009)

I think i may have teck cable from the pictures you attached.

What is the primary difference between teck cable and MC cable?

I am new to this wiring method. The papermill where i did my apprenticeship we only ran rigid conduit for everything.

Used liquid tight to some motors or motor whips.

Does anyone have any examples(pictures of mc cable connectors?


----------



## plc noob (Jun 9, 2009)

Is teck cable a trade name? Does it have another name?

Looks like the old stuff we have 15-20yrs old is from a canadian manufacturerand matches the pictures perfectly.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

plc noob said:


> In my plant we have a lot of pvc coated mc cable for branch circuits and feeders ran in cable tray.
> 
> I have an application where it would be helpful to run mc cable as there is not much room for conduit.
> 
> ...



What? PVC Coated Mc Cable?


----------



## plc noob (Jun 9, 2009)

The insulation on the cables i currently have is XHHW. Can this be teck cable?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

XHHW = Cross-Linked High Heat Water Resistant, that's just an insulation type/rating.

I just started looking into Teck a little more and from the looks of it, its a Canadian thing. All the specs I can find list Canadian specs.

http://www.texcan.com/products/teck.htm

http://www.electrocables.com/page76.htm

http://www.tnb-canada.com/en/catalogues/online/comresconstruction/pdf/c2/teck_02_eng.pdf

I've used the stuff a lot over the years and always assumed it was all over N. America. Now I'm not so sure. In any event, the stuff is built way tougher than regular MC. Those links should give you an idea of what its suitable for and what kinds are made, though everything I'm finding seems to be Canadian.



> Is teck cable a trade name? Does it have another name?


_
The Teck cable name is derived from one of the first users, the Teck-Hughes Gold Mines in Kirkland Lake, Ontario. Teck 90 is the CSA Type designation. The trade designation is Armored Cable._

I guess that's why we all call it Teck up here


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes you can strap it to a wall. OP is probablly using "sheathed" MC cable. I've been using the crap out of it for feeders lately. 4000 feet this year. 

Does this look like what your installing? Minus the sheath?


----------



## 1991 Storm Trooper (Apr 7, 2009)

I worked for a guy once for like two months that tryed to make me barry a box in the wall because it would take to much time to do it right and he promissed the home owner we wouldn't wreck any rock. 

After bitching about it being a code violation.... The OWNER of this company told me that the code only counts if you get caught.

I quit right then and there..... Some times the grass on the other side is astro turf.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> XHHW = Cross-Linked High Heat Water Resistant, that's just an insulation type/rating.
> 
> I just started looking into Teck a little more and from the looks of it, its a Canadian thing. All the specs I can find list Canadian specs.
> 
> ...


It's under article 320, Armored cable type *AC*. We use it all the time here.


----------



## plc noob (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is a link to what i am looking at using http://www.southwire.com/ProductCatalog/XTEInterfaceServlet?contentKey=prodcatsheet263

This is MC Cable.


----------



## plc noob (Jun 9, 2009)

I think Teck cable may be a canadian thing because i have some of this on the original building wiring and some is close to 20 years old.

It is also made in canada. You can still make that out off the cable.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> exactly. its all in how its done. if its seeable,then they will catch it. if not, then on with the rest of the job


It's amazing how many electricians will do non-code compliant work and it's ok , but when another electrician does the same - He's a Hack:whistling2:


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> It's amazing how many electricians will do non-code compliant work and it's ok , but when another electrician does the same - He's a Hack:whistling2:


now now, the only people i think are hacks are handymen.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've ran miles of TEK cable, mostly in power plants. We (engineers, inspectors, etc.) consider it type AC for code purposes. If you get the right connectors, it's listed for use in hazardous atmospheres. 

Rob


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Southwire refers to this type of cable as "PVC Jacketed MC Cable"
Looks just like regular MC except it has a Gray PVC Coating on it.
It is allowed to be direct buried and install in concrete.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> Southwire refers to this type of cable as "PVC Jacketed MC Cable"
> Looks just like regular MC except it has a Gray PVC Coating on it.
> It is allowed to be direct buried and install in concrete.


Yeah that stuff looks like something between Teck 90 (our name for it) and regular MC. 

As far as the rules go, Teck 90 or even that stuff Southwire makes I think the following rules/codes/standards would apply.


1. NEC Article 330, Metal Clad Cable (Type MC)
2. U.L. 4, ANSI C33.9, Safety Standards for Type MC Metal Clad Cable
3. U.L. 514, ANSI C33.84, Safety Standards for Outlet Boxes and Fittings
4. W-F-406, Federal Specification. Fittings for Cable, Power Electrical and Conduit Metal, Flexible
5. NEMA FM-1, Standards Publication. Fittings and Supports for Conduit and Cable Assemblies

_I got all that from one of the links I posted._


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> Yeah that stuff looks like something between Teck 90 (our name for it) and regular MC.
> 
> As far as the rules go, Teck 90 or even that stuff Southwire makes I think the following rules/codes/standards would apply.
> 
> ...


NEC Article 320 covers AC or Teck


----------



## plc noob (Jun 9, 2009)

What makes the southwire cable i listed different from teck.

Can i buy teck in the us?

Anyone have a link? I have not had much luck on the internet searching for teck cable.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

plc noob said:


> What makes the southwire cable i listed different from teck.
> 
> Can i buy teck in the us?
> 
> Anyone have a link? I have not had much luck on the internet searching for teck cable.



http://calvert-wire.com/show_product.php?id=325

There main office is in Ohio but they have an Atlanta sale office listed in the contact section.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

plc noob said:


> What makes the southwire cable i listed different from teck.


The main difference would be that it doesn't have the inner PVC jacket....

Here are a few American companies selling UL listed versions of Teck90.

DWC Cable
USA Wire & Cable
Allied Wire & Cable
Alcan Cable


----------

